# Summer League Thread



## Cornholio

*ROSTER*

Darius Washington
Chuck Hayes
Steve Novak
John Lucas III
Lonny Baxter
Patrick Beilein
Hollis Price
Pat Carroll
Henry Domercant
Chris McCray
Jeremy Richardson
Antwayne Robinson
Matt Freije
Judson Wallace
Mamadou Ndiaye
Matt Haryasz



> Portland- 82 *Houston 88*
> 
> *John Lucas III*
> 
> Lucas manned the point with authority in the first half of action, mixing timely passing with efficient scoring bids. Lucas kept his head up constantly and set an excellent pace for his club while promoting solid ball movement and tempo. In the first quarter, Lucas had five strong drives, with three being finished for scores and the other two for assists. Lucas showed good body control and a soft touch while elevating for the completion of each play.
> 
> Lucas really picked up the tempo and got his team firing on all cylinders in the 2nd half. Lucas brought Pat Carroll into the shooting fray and the pacing of the game that Lucas set enabled Chuck Hayes to do plenty of garbage work on the glass. The larger the lead got and the faster the pace became, the greater Lucas’ bravado and creativity went. The confidence established with his strong drives allowed Lucas to explore his perimeter game a bit late in the game and with good results; he hit two smooth 3-pointers using his teammates help on separation.
> 
> Great inaugural performance…
> 
> *Steve Novak*
> 
> Novak came out blazing in this game, converting his first three deep balls and four of six overall. It was Novak’s movement off-ball that was the most encouraging, something that he wasn’t able to show in the less organized pre draft camps. Novak’s ability to shoot over defenders in close spaces as well as setting quality picks and making smart decisions with his shot selection, was quite evident throughout the first half.
> 
> The 2nd half was more of the same. Novak coupled with Pat Carroll to put on an outside shooting display. Novak showed the full arsenal in this half, once he got the set shots cooking, he began to utilize the perceived threat to shot fake and get cleaner looks. Novak’s release and results suffered no ill effects from the motion and as the 4th quarter progressed the speed at which he executed his moves drastically increased.
> 
> *Chuck Hayes*
> 
> Chuck Hayes did all the dirty-work in this game and brought his own energy to the frenetic mix the Rockets team showed. Hayes was active running the court in transition, used excellent anticipation in the half-court sets, and finished his put-backs well. No one element stood out aside from his board work, but it was evident why the Rockets valued his presence on the team last season.


Link


----------



## Dean the Master

Yes! We won!
Novak seems to be a good role player.
Hayes energy is always good for the team.
Lucas is great, getting teamates involved. 
I wish he can do the same thing in the NBA level.


----------



## sherwin

Novak will be a good player for us in the first half of the season then will hit the rookie wall, like Luther Head. I'm fine with that.


----------



## crazyfan

sherwin said:


> Novak will be a good player for us in the first half of the season then will hit the rookie wall, like Luther Head. I'm fine with that.




Well thats perfectly fine with me as well. As long as can just drain his threes, he'll be on the team for a long time. I was hoping Darius Washington would get some minutes


----------



## jworth

I'm interested in seeing how Darius Washington plays. It would be nice if he could emerge as a player who could make Houston's regular-season lineup and be a productive NBA player.


----------



## Pasha The Great

We're gonna be undefeated like last summer.


----------



## crazyfan

Pasha The Great said:


> We're gonna be undefeated like last summer.






But hopefully this time have a better regular season! I think is darius washington can help the rockets if he gets into the roster. He's a winner with a big heart. 
See any Mike James in his game?


----------



## AZNoob

If Darius makes it onto our team, can't we trade away Rafer for a SG so we can have Mike starting as PG, Darius coming off bench for him, and a decent SG in the trade for Alston?


----------



## crazyfan

AZNoob said:


> If Darius makes it onto our team, can't we trade away Rafer for a SG so we can have Mike starting as PG, Darius coming off bench for him, and a decent SG in the trade for Alston?




Its possible only if a team is willing to take up alston's pretty long contract player. 
Plus Washington isnt really a PG. Didnt even play point full time for memphis.
More of a "tweener" guard.


----------



## AZNoob

Well, then Mike can start at the 1, and SG position can be taken by Darius, or Battier.


----------



## crazyfan

AZNoob said:


> Well, then Mike can start at the 1, and SG position can be taken by Darius, or Battier.





good idea then maybe we can hopefully trade head and alston for a decent PF.


----------



## lingi1206

"Bargnani probably wasn't even the best rookie in the gym. Four games into the schedule on the UNLV campus, that status belongs to Houston Rockets rookie Steve Novak."

nice :clap: :biggrin: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2511802


----------



## jworth

Yeah, Novak busted 6-of-8 three-pointers and had 22 points. That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## CbobbyB

Yay Novak!


----------



## Cornholio

UPDATE:



> *HOUSTON 93* Denver 90
> 
> *Steve Novak*
> 
> Novak continued right where he left off in the first half , showing us exactly what his role is going to be in the NBA and just how perfectly he fits into it.
> 
> Novak came off screens and knocked down his open looks from 3-point range as if they were layups. He also showed some basic ball-handling skills and did some work from mid-range as well. Denver decided to start face-guarding him after the first quarter and Novak had no problem finding the open man or feeding the post instead. On one sequence he saw an opening in the lane and sprinted immediately into the paint where he was fed with his cut by a nice pass, which he converted plus the foul.
> 
> In the 2nd half Novak was a little quieter, but still did a good job knocking down his open shots and playing his role. He’s a great player to have on an unselfish team like this who has no problem giving the ball up to find high percentage shots. Houston fans have a lot to be excited about next year with him coming off the bench. It’s a mystery how NBA GMs couldn’t figure out that he’s going to be a great role playing specialist after the college career he had.
> 
> *John Lucas*
> 
> Lucas had another fantastic game and is going a long ways in securing himself an NBA contract for next year. He could very well be the MVP of the Vegas Summer League so far. The way he organizes the game and finds the open man unselfishly to compliment his ability to put the ball in the net when needed makes him a very unique player despite his below average height. He has a great feel for the game and just knows how to control the tempo of the game to his team’s advantage. He got into the lane today at ease and created a number of easy layups for teammates. When his teammates did not present themselves, he either went all the way to the hoop, absorbed contact and finished, went to a pretty floater or pulled up sharply off the dribble for a smooth 18 footer. To cap off a fantastic half, he hit a running 35 footer off the glass with less than a second left on the clock.
> 
> Lucas had another very nice showing in the 2nd half, focusing a bit more on distributing rather than scoring himself. He executed the sets his coaches put in to perfection and played winning basketball throughout. The points he got came through slashing to the basket and getting to the free throw line, hitting mid-range jumpers from the baseline or around the free throw line, or in one of the highlights of the game, shooting a pretty right-handed baby hook shot from about 12 feet out after a penetration. His ball-handling skills look fantastic and its really really tough not to be impressed by how well he is performing here.


Link


----------



## yaontmac

Novak rocks!!! My fear is that JVG won't know what to do with him and won't give him a chance to prove himself. I say let Novak start at PF.
Alston
T-Mac
Battier
Novak
Yao
That's a pretty big lineup.


----------



## lingi1206

man at least now there is something rocket fans can be happy now iam sorry novak for doubting you :clap:


----------



## debarge

:banana: Go Stevie its your birthday, get busy, shootin' threezees. . . :banana: 
How very encouraging, a good good prospect, just don't get injured in Vegas.


----------



## CrackerJack

pat carroll looks like he can make our team, same with john lucas but if only these guys were bigger and what happened with darius washington, big hype for 3minutes


----------



## TManiAC

CrackerJack said:


> pat carroll looks like he can make our team, same with john lucas but if only these guys were bigger and what happened with darius washington, big hype for 3minutes


Summer league. Even Casey Jacobsen looks like Ray Allen. Plus Martell Webster tooled on Pat Carroll.

I do like John Lucas and wish I could watch the games to see how he's running the offense.


----------



## TracywtFacy

great to hear our young guns are lighting it up... boy i sure hope Novak can improve his defense and strength, then he will be the biggest steal of the draft...


----------



## reno2000

If we can get Novak and Lucas contributing 10mpg out of these bunch I will be delighted. Exactly how tall are Lucas and Pat Carroll, and what position would Carroll play?


----------



## Yao Mania

I think JVG determines who plays by work ethics and bball IQ, not whether or not the person's a rookie. Gumby cut out some of Head's playing time when he was making mistakes with the ball, and took out Haye's PT because he had a habit of not getting back on defense. 

Its said that Novak has a Bowen-type work ethic, and that enough should earn him some PT under Gumby.


----------



## Dean the Master

The box score of the game vs Denver if anybody bothers to see.
HERE
Novak is real good, I want to say.


----------



## fryjol

Man I´m very happy, all the frustration for losing a player like we did in the draft is gone thanks to this guys. Yeah, of course is summer league but you almos can feel these guys are playing hard just to get a chance to be on the team, you can feel these guys are dying to be Houston Rockets.

I say let´s get all 3 on the roster for minimum contracts, I´m not saying that these guys are going to be solid rotation players for years, but I´m pretty sure that can give us at least one year of very solid basketball.

These are the kind of role players we are lacking, mentalized to do his thing and aware that common good is may better than individual.

Novak, Carroll n Lucas


----------



## chn353

novak scored 20 pts in 7 mins?

man... wilt's 100 pt a game will be broken by novak


----------



## Legend-Like

Question: Is there anyway we can see any of the summer league games???


----------



## yaontmac

chn353 said:


> novak scored 20 pts in 7 mins?
> 
> man... wilt's 100 pt a game will be broken by novak



The 7 minute figure has got to be wrong. He committed 6 fouls and attempted 15 FG's in 7 minutes???

NO NAME MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
20 Steve Novak, F 7 7-15 3-7 3-4 0 2 2 1 0 0 1 6 20 

I doubt it. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

UPDATE



> *Houston 73*– Cleveland 58
> 
> *John Lucas*
> 
> It’s starting to sound redundant, but there simply hasn’t been a better player at this summer league than John Lucas. He controlled the flow of the game wonderfully and did quite a bit of scoring when he wasn’t making everyone around him better. Lucas seemed determined to show off his jumper today early in the first half, and used it to score 14 early points in the first 11 minutes. He started off with a simple pull-up jumper from mid-range coming off a screen like he has many times this summer league. He then hit a gorgeous baseline floater from about 8 feet out. The little man ran into a brick wall his next time down, but managed to compose himself, jump backwards and drain a very really jumper with a man right in his face. A pull-up 3 pointer followed before draining a spot-up NBA 3, and just in case anyone wondered whether he was ignoring his teammates just a little too much in this scoring barrage, he threaded the needle with a beautiful bullet pass in traffic to find Judson Wallace, who moved it on immediately to Matt Haryasz. His ball-handling skills were on full display throughout the show he put on, dribbling left, right, backwards, forwards, and every direction in between while controlling the ball masterfully. His size will be a bit of a hindrance for him to make the league as we saw on one occasion where he penetrated too far and was rejected badly, but after seeing him outperform numerous lottery and first round pick guards with a better combination of size and athleticism, someone is going to think they can find a spot for him somewhere on their roster.
> 
> Lucas took on more of a distributing role in the 2nd half and wasn’t quite as flashy or impressive as he was in the 1st. He ran his team’s set, got to the free throw line, played good defense and looked like your consummate floor general once again.
> 
> *Steve Novak*
> 
> With how dominant John Lucas was and the way he shared the ball equally amongst all his teammates, it was difficult for anyone else to shine all that brightly. Steve Novak did his typical job today, though, knocking down the looks he got, hitting the glass pretty well and being a good teammate the way he always does. One example of how useful he will be in the NBA came in the 2nd quarter with just 2 seconds left on the shot clock on an in-bounds play. The Rockets put Lucas on the inbounds pass and let Novak run into his man and then sharply backwards to catch and get his shot off just as the clock ran out from about 17 feet out. Novak drained it with the man in his face.
> 
> Novak was steady in the 2nd half, taking a bit of a backseat to his teammates and not really doing anything we haven’t seen many times from him in the past.


Link

Edit: Box Score


----------



## crazyfan

John Lucas seems good. Cheap and Good


----------



## MusaSK

Steve Novak is doing pretty damn good, but I'm still interested in seeing how his game will translate into the NBA. The Summer League really isn't the best indicator of talent (i.e. Lebron James averaging 15 ppg), but it is a good place to show off your skills. That and getting yourself signed.

But I still think Novak will be the Second Round Sleeper from this year's draft.


----------



## KWStumpy

crazyfan said:


> John Lucas seems good. Cheap and Good



Lucas is a great guy on and off the court and I'm pretty damn sure he would've been a first round pick last year if was 3 inches taller. He'll give ya 100% every time though.


----------



## crazyfan

KWStumpy said:


> Lucas is a great guy on and off the court and I'm pretty damn sure he would've been a first round pick last year if was 3 inches taller. He'll give ya 100% every time though.




Yeah but glad he wasnt as he's now a rocket!
Comes from a good progam, a great basketball mind in his dad, should make our roster this year


----------



## Pasha The Great

cornholio said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Edit: Box Score


So what are we 3-0?? We rock.


----------



## Hakeem

Hey, C.J. Burton is on the Cavs' roster. Anyone remember him playing for Australia in the Olympics? At the start of the game against the US, he penetrated and was badly rejected by Duncan. He looked terrified for the rest of the game.


----------



## Yao Mania

Article on Lucas summer league play:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4032550.html

Article of Novak summer league play:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4034017.html

Article of Hayes summer league play:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4030154.html


----------



## Gotham2krazy

I was expecting more from Hayes, but it's not that disappointing.


----------



## Dean the Master

Lucas is great. I think he has to skills to play in the NBA for a long time. He is our most constant player in the Summer League. 
Who rock?


----------



## Pasha The Great

Lucas for Vegas MVP


----------



## fryjol

Very good opinion from Stein, and that´s a lot because he normally doesn´t give a s*+* about the Rockets:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2515040


----------



## WhoRocks

Dean the Master said:


> Lucas is great. I think he has to skills to play in the NBA for a long time. He is our most constant player in the Summer League.
> *Who rock?*


Yes? :wink:


----------



## Dean the Master

WhoRocks said:


> Yes? :wink:


I wasn't talking about you. :biggrin: I was saying we the Rockets rock. lol. my bad if that caused any confusion.


----------



## Dean the Master

Guess What? We won again. 4-0 in vegas so far. 
This time the Rockets took on the Mavs. 71-70.
Lucas is still the high point man. 
This guy is serious. 
Take a look at the recap and Box score.


----------



## Starbury03

I saw Lucas on Saturday and he played very very well he should defeinelty be in the league next year and if the Rockets are smart they will keep him to have some young talent on their roster and Novak can really shoot the ball he will be fine in the NBA especially with Yao.


----------



## jworth

Dean the Master said:


> Guess What? We won again. 4-0 in vegas so far.
> This time the Rockets took on the Mavs. 71-70.
> Lucas is still the high point man.
> This guy is serious.
> Take a look at the recap and Box score.


19 boards for Chuck. I'm not surprised at all but nice job.


----------



## Yao Mania

jworth said:


> 19 boards for Chuck. I'm not surprised at all but nice job.


Chuck also picked up 8 fouls


----------



## jworth

Yao Mania said:


> Chuck also picked up 8 fouls


haha dang, how many fouls do they let you have?


----------



## Dean the Master

All I know is you have a lot more fouls than the NBA. Andrea Bargnani had 10 fouls the other day.


----------



## Cornholio

That's the limit: 10 fouls.


----------



## AZNoob

I say Rockets Summer League team V.S Miami Heat! =D


----------



## HayesFan

jworth said:


> 19 boards for Chuck. I'm not surprised at all but nice job.


That was a typo...
He had 10 rebounds and 10 points... and 8 fouls! almost a very odd triple double! LOL Yeah... whack-a-Mav, Chuck!!


----------



## changas

HayesFan said:


> whack-a-Mav, Chuck!!


ahahaha
that was so funny
you made me spill water


----------



## darkballa

i think i read an article about novak having no D. Might be a concern in gumby's system. I do really look forward to seeing Lucas and Novak come to this team along with the return of Hayes who i am betting on to be our back-up if not replacement for howard. 

11.8 rpg for chuck :banana: if he brings this over in the NBA we are going to be pretty deep.


----------



## crazyfan

HayesFan said:


> That was a typo...
> He had 10 rebounds and 10 points... and 8 fouls! almost a very odd triple double! LOL Yeah... whack-a-Mav, Chuck!!





this is a little off-topic but in Hakim Warrick's last game for syracuse, he had 20+ points, 12 rebounds and 10 turnovers and a loss.
Thats a true triple double.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Novak and Lucas look very good.
I hope they don't get stolen by other teams... :curse:


----------



## HayesFan

Wasn't Lucas brought up in January at the same time as Chuck last year? I remember thinking that he was on the roster but didn't get to play.

He had two 10 day contracts.


----------



## Dean the Master

That's right HayesFan. I dont know why we didnt sign him for the rest of the season. 
I think we had too many backcourts back then that's why. Anyway, this year, I dont think we will let him go again.


----------



## BigMac

where the love for Pat Carroll, what do you all think about him? i


----------



## Dean the Master

It's maybe about the Mike James thing.
We dont really look into #2 spot right now. 
We are looking for a guy who can score right away. 
Carroll needs development time. 
He will be a great Back up in the near future though.


----------



## HayesFan

John got player of the day yesterday...

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/players_of_the_day.cfm


----------



## Cornholio

> The Houston Rockets held off a late rally by the Los Angeles Clippers to hang on for a 58-54 victory in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League Tuesday. With seven minutes remaining in the game, the Clippers and Rockets exchanged five lead changes before Los Angeles went up for good at the 3:40 mark on a jumper by Steve Novak.
> 
> Holding off the Clippers' comeback bid, John Lucas and Novak were instrumental in keeping the Rockets in the game, as the two combined for the final 14-points scored in the win. Lucas contributed eight of his game-high 20 points (9-22 FG) in the final 5:36 of the game, while Novak chipped in six of his 14 points (5-13 FG) from the 3:40 mark.
> 
> Lucas played a well-rounded game, as he collected six rebounds, dished out six assists and swiped six steals.
> 
> Daniel Ewing was instrumental for the Clippers in the waning moments of the game, as well. Ewing knocked down six of his 12 points (4-11 FG) in the final 5:15. Ewing was joined by a 12 point effort by Jawad Williams and a double-double posted by James Singleton (11 points and 17 rebounds).
> 
> Shooting wasn't the strong suit of either team. Houston closed out the contest making 40.0% (25-65 FG) of its attempts, while Los Angeles only hit 32.8% (20-61 FG) of the time.
> 
> With the win, the Rockets closed out its five-game outing at the summer league. The Clippers face the Detroit Pistons on Thursday at 5 p.m., in the Cox Pavilion.


Link 
Box Score


----------



## AZNoob

Holy Smokes? We 5-0??


----------



## HayesFan

AZNoob said:


> Holy Smokes? We 5-0??


Houston TVSL Page 

Yeppers! 5-0

Now let's hope its a good sign for next season!!


----------



## K-Dub

Why isn't Head on the summer league roster?


----------



## TracywtFacy

K-Dub said:


> Why isn't Head on the summer league roster?



c'mon, head is a tested veteran now, he doesn't need to be foolin around in summer league


5-0, Lucas and Novak :clap:


----------



## crazyfan

TracywtFacy said:


> c'mon, head is a tested veteran now, he doesn't need to be foolin around in summer league
> 
> 
> 5-0, Lucas and Novak :clap:




Tested Vet? 
I'm not so sure. Many 2nd year and beyond players are playing in the summer league and gaining experience and head really should have played in the summer league for me.


----------



## HayesFan

crazyfan said:


> Tested Vet?
> I'm not so sure. Many 2nd year and beyond players are playing in the summer league and gaining experience and head really should have played in the summer league for me.


Really the Rockets had a large roster for the summer league... Head probably could have gained some experience playing in the games, but would it have helped him more than what he is already doing for summer training?

For Chuck it was all about conditioning... he played nearly the whole game every game... and for the rest on the roster it was a tryout, because none of the other players on the Rockets summer team are signed.

If Head had been invited to play... it would have taken away playing time from the people JVG wanted to evaluate.


----------



## Starbury03

It looks like Darius Washington is now on the MAvs team and he only played 3 minutes for them he must be really happy. He looked upset in Vegas


----------



## AZNoob

Starbury03 said:


> It looks like Darius Washington is now on the MAvs team


I may be stoopid for asking this, but how do you know?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

What happened to DJ Washington? He was looking like the next superstar PG coming out of HS. Then now, undrafted?


----------



## crazyfan

His freshman season was great. 

Too great a freshman season for his own good that his apparent "non- improvement" 
soph season didnt impress many even though he lead his team to a 33-4 record. 

Texas had a similar record and made it to the sweet 16 as well but Washington played much more point than Gibson and besides outside shooting, his overall game is better than gibson. Cant see why he wasnt drafted.

Not much of a character or attitude problem i believe.


----------



## Starbury03

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=81

Darius Washington is listed under the Mavs boxscore and he wasnt even listed as a DNP on the last Rockets game.


----------



## HayesFan

Did anyone get courtside live for the summer games? I would like to see what pictures they have in the full access because their "free" ones are terrible!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

crazyfan said:


> His freshman season was great.
> 
> Too great a freshman season for his own good that his apparent "non- improvement"
> soph season didnt impress many even though he lead his team to a 33-4 record.
> 
> Texas had a similar record and made it to the sweet 16 as well but Washington played much more point than Gibson and besides outside shooting, his overall game is better than gibson. Cant see why he wasnt drafted.
> 
> Not much of a character or attitude problem i believe.


Now I'm kinda embaressed.. I wanted to draft him with a 1st rounder.


----------



## CrackerJack

WTChan said:


> Now I'm kinda embaressed.. I wanted to draft him with a 1st rounder.


wow that is embarrassing


----------



## jworth

I did think Darius Washington was gonna do better in summer league, but with John Lucas III at the point it didn't leave much room for Washington to step in with solid minutes. He's got talent and will be decent somewhere along the line. I'd compare his future career to a PG who recently spurned Houston for a team up North, but it's hard to tell as of now.


----------



## crazyfan

jworth said:


> I did think Darius Washington was gonna do better in summer league, but with John Lucas III at the point it didn't leave much room for Washington to step in with solid minutes. He's got talent and will be decent somewhere along the line. I'd compare his future career to a PG who recently spurned Houston for a team up North, but it's hard to tell as of now.




Its very hard. He's a combo but combo's need to shoot the ball well and Washington doesnt.
If he works on that and is able to get onto a roster, he will be a dependable off the bench player


----------



## TManiAC

According to RealGM, JLIII is getting offers from 5 clubs. He is deciding between Houston and Phoenix.

This makes me sick because everyone knows PHX is the player-friendly dream club.


----------



## crazyfan

Hope CD/JVG dont screw up again


----------



## TManiAC

crazyfan said:


> Hope CD/JVG dont screw up again


Time to trade TMac for Marion and Barbosa. I cant watch TMac on a losing team anymore.


----------



## crazyfan

TManiAC said:


> Time to trade TMac for Marion and Barbosa. I cant watch TMac on a losing team anymore.




Tmac's my favourite player and it pains me to see him in houston's pathetic management.
Marion and Barbosa for Tmac is a great deal for the rockets but they'd probably give the suns more than just Tmac.


----------



## TManiAC

crazyfan said:


> Tmac's my favourite player and it pains me to see him in houston's pathetic management.
> Marion and Barbosa for Tmac is a great deal for the rockets but they'd probably give the suns more than just Tmac.


I think its a great deal for both teams.


----------



## darkballa

Nah, everyone loves Marion in Phoenix and everyone in houston loves Mac.


----------



## crazyfan

darkballa said:


> Nah, everyone loves Marion in Phoenix and everyone in houston loves Mac.




If so, why were there very strong trade rumours linking Marion to the Sonics?


----------



## TManiAC

crazyfan said:


> If so, why were there very strong trade rumours linking Marion to the Sonics?


Three years ago the Suns tried to trade Joe Johnson and Marion for McGrady... Orlando refused and instead took the offer made by Houston.


----------



## crazyfan

TManiAC said:


> Three years ago the Suns tried to trade Joe Johnson and Marion for McGrady... Orlando refused and instead took the offer made by Houston.




Oh no! Imgaine Orlando with jameer at the point, JJ at the 2, marion at the 3 and howard at PF. Wicked!


Instead they ended up with Francis, Mobley and Cato, non of which has is still there.


----------



## AZNoob

LMAO!! So true!


----------



## K-Dub

TManiAC said:


> Three years ago the Suns tried to trade Joe Johnson and Marion for McGrady... Orlando refused and instead took the offer made by Houston.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## AZNoob

Everyone's thoughts exactly ^^^


----------



## Dean the Master

Well, you cant really says that. That summer Joe Johnson and Matrix were not as attracting as SF3 and Cat.


----------



## TManiAC

crazyfan said:


> Oh no! Imgaine Orlando with jameer at the point, JJ at the 2, marion at the 3 and howard at PF. Wicked!
> 
> 
> Instead they ended up with Francis, Mobley and Cato, non of which has is still there.


Imagine Steve Nash, Raja Bell, Tracy McGrady, Amare Stoudemire, and Kurt Thomas... with Barbosa, Tim Thomas, Boris Diaw, James Jones and Eddie House coming off the bench.... thats wicked.


----------



## AZNoob

^^^!!! WOW! Next year, PHX VS Eastern Conf allstar team!


----------



## crazyfan

Haha, pity it didnt happen.


----------

